# gentoo-wiki.com nicht abrufbar ?

## alfcyber

Hallo Forum,

könnt ihr die wiki Seiten abrufen

bei mir kommt nur n weisser screen ohne irgendwelche 

Fehlermeldungen (schon seit Samstag)

der Rest vom Web funktioniert aber

----------

## schmidicom

Jep bei mir auch.

Vielleicht ist die DB wieder flöten gegangen, wollen wir hoffen das sie diesmal ein Backup haben.   :Wink: 

----------

## disi

Es gibt aber nun auch die offizielle Wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org

Artikel muessen in Englisch verfasst und koennen dann in andere Sprachen uebersetzt werden.

----------

## alfcyber

danke fürs nachschauen, also kein einzelschicksal

aber warum kann man darüber nichts im web finden ?

(noch nichtmal meinen eigenen beitrag konnte ich mit der forumsuche finden)

der wiki.gentoo.org scheint noch nicht ganz vollständig zu sein

schlecht ist das; nachdem ich versuche ein neues system aufzubauen und

sich nach und nach, viele, viele fragen auftuen

(weiß vielleicht auch jemand warum der "down" ist ?)

----------

## franzf

gentoo-wiki.com ist wieder up. Lag wohl an einem Update von php/apache/mysql, was nicht so ganz rund lief.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *alfcyber wrote:*   

> der wiki.gentoo.org scheint noch nicht ganz vollständig zu sein

 

Das steht auch noch ganz am Anfang und braucht auch noch einige Zeit, bis es umfassende Informationen liefern kann.

Vollständig ist ein Wiki ohnehin nicht, und selbst wenn es nah dran wäre, könnte man vorne wieder anfangen.

----------

